# question about the F-22 Raptor



## Trebor (Apr 14, 2010)

all F-22 Raptors pretty much look the same except for the vertical stabilizers, right? I'm just wondering because I want to ask someone to do some waterslide decals of the newly formed 44th fighter group for a 1:48 scale F-22A Raptor. I can try to pay whatever money i come up with. but yeah, if it's just the vertical stabilizers that are different, it shouldn't be too much trouble


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2010)

If you are talking about markings, yes, they are pretty much all the same. Here is a Langley bird:






Here is an Edwards bird:





If you want to try something different, you could go for this look, a Raptor with some of the surface paint rubbed off. It's one of the early prototype test models. Notice the green, almost glow on the back. That's the underlying surface without the paint.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks, evan. all's I need are custom decals for the tail.


----------

